# Why I quit ice fishing.



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

video.


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

That'd do it!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are a few others. The last one at about 5min mark is scary funny.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Never caught one of them but I did bring a 12'+ gator up to my boat on my bass rod once...can't beat being 15 years old and indestructible.


----------

